# wobbling on highway and hard keep between lines



## johnnyg233 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just bought 2014 Chevy Cruze 1lt 1.4L. Had about three weeks. When get on highway driving 65 mph. Its hard keep car between lines cause of jerking side to side and notice tonight it was wobbling back and fourth at that speed. Car only has 18k miles on it. Any clue what going on? or this normal for this car. I got off highway cause of it. Keeping thinking hit another car or something else.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Not normal. I'd check the tires. I'd also look for accident damage.


----------



## johnnyg233 (Mar 5, 2017)

The tires brand new. Firestone ones. Carfax said never been in accident. There no visible damage. Strange its almost like wind is blowing it around except for wobbling. It only does on highway at 65 plus. Still under warranty guess need take it in and have it looked at.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get the alignment checked. I've seen severe alignment problems do this. If the tires are balanced and the car is aligned and it still continues doing this then I'd be looking at the front suspension for a broken tie rod.


----------



## johnnyg233 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks, I'll do that


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Look for signs of body repair on inside fenders. Paint imperfections, mismatches, etc. 

Beyond that, have it balanced and aligned and checked for any suspension damage.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Possible cheap tires too, a flimsy sidewall can act this way.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Have the vehicle checked for a broken sway bar link. 

After that have the tires promatched on a hunter GSP9700. www.gsp9700.com


I'm not a fan of Firestone.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You probably (based on your description) have a steering rack that should be reprogrammed, or replaced, or both.

You are describing 'stick steer'...... Many of the members were dealing with this a few years ago.
When on the highway, if you attempt to make a minor steering correction, the steering will be slightly 'bound'. As you apply a bit more corrective force, the steering bind disappears and you end up overcorrecting, requiring an opposite steering correction.
This results in you kind of weaving (gently) down the road.

Have your dealer apply 'Special Coverage 14232A' (you can look this up)......the coverage was extended to ten years, 150k miles.

Rob


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

My 2017 Hatch does that as well, but only along the sections of freeway that are grooved.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groove_wander


----------



## johnnyg233 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks Guys for help. I got appointment a Chevrolet for a multi-point Inspection. It did not do it tonight on highway. Don't seem to do it all the time. Love the car drives like dream other than when does that and only does that on the highway. Never done it in town or on the back roads.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

johnnyg233 said:


> Thanks Guys for help. I got appointment a Chevrolet for a multi-point Inspection. It did not do it tonight on highway. Don't seem to do it all the time. Love the car drives like dream other than when does that and only does that on the highway. Never done it in town or on the back roads.


As I said earlier, generally happens on the highway with long stretches of minimal steering input. I think it was Obermd that said it behaved as though the assist 'went to sleep' after awhile, then, after making a overcorrection, it would act as expected for several miles.
I might add, it seemed to do it more frequently in cooler weather.

Memory serves, just about everyone that had the reprogram performed, found the problem resolved.

Rob


----------



## johnnyg233 (Mar 5, 2017)

Well Chevrolet place up road from where i live offed a free multi-point Inspection but soon as i said something about steering issue with that model they wanted me pay a fee of $110.00 plus tax to do inspection. Think might have it looked at somewhere else. They are not honoring there free inspection. That alright there few Chevrolet dealers around here.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Put the VIN into the VIN check at my.chevrolet.com (you may have to create an account) and see what warranty coverages are still in effect. If your car is less than three years since first purchase I would avoid that dealership like the plague as it is still under the B2B warranty. Also, my.chevrolet.com will tell you if the steering update is covered.

Your other option is to private message our Chevy Customer Care account with your VIN and location. Ask them to confirm coverages for you and make an appointment for you at one of the other dealerships. It's really amazing how much better service is at some dealerships when the appointment is made by GM.

The fact that your car doesn't do this all the time gives more credence to Robby's suspicion that this could be the steering rack reprogram PI, which is free for 120,000 miles or 10 years. The 2014s don't need a hardware update, just the software.


----------



## johnnyg233 (Mar 5, 2017)

According to chevrolet.com b2b warranty good until Dec 7 2017. I also called to confirm this. Thanks for information.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

johnnyg233 said:


> According to chevrolet.com b2b warranty good until Dec 7 2017. I also called to confirm this. Thanks for information.


Then that chevy dealership was trying to charge you for something they should have been charging GM for. Name them so others here know to avoid them.


----------



## ts27330 (Jan 22, 2013)

Robby said:


> As I said earlier, generally happens on the highway with long stretches of minimal steering input. I think it was Obermd that said it behaved as though the assist 'went to sleep' after awhile, then, after making a overcorrection, it would act as expected for several miles.
> I might add, it seemed to do it more frequently in cooler weather.
> 
> Memory serves, just about everyone that had the reprogram performed, found the problem resolved.




*** Check tire pressure..when you mentioned (cold weather)....could be tire pressure too low. The car does have quick, sensitive steering. Keep us posted.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah the steering going to sleep happened on long straight stretches for me and mostly when in the 40s outside.

The reprogram and rack replacement for me (2012) fixed it 100%


----------



## fixitman62 (Jun 19, 2014)

18K miles and already have brand new tires? That raises suspicion with me. Have alignment checked and look for damage, no matter what the Carfax says. Just because no accident was reported, doesn't mean there wasn't one. Make sure tires are balanced as well. If front end is tight and in alignment, I'd look at the electronic power steering next (warranty/safety) issue. Good luck.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

fixitman62 said:


> 18K miles and already have brand new tires? That raises suspicion with me.


Ditto.


----------



## johnnyg233 (Mar 5, 2017)

Took it in they could find nothing wrong with it. Maybe its me not use to driving a small car. Been driving big truck forever. Seem to only do this when get beside or behind 18 wheeler. Yeah not crazy about the tires. May get some good years put on. Thanks for help guys. Oh by way had oil change done at dealership today got my car back with dent in drivers side door taking it back Monday to show them. Funny just wax car other day was looking so good.


----------

